# 3c Blast trans



## sian5038 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Crystal, we had a transfer yest with 1 grade 3 and 1 grade 3/4 Blast, the 3/4 started to hatch just before trans and we were recommended 2 blasts trans due to quality. Are these particularly low or just average??

Many thanks for your time,
Sian.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

sian5038 said:


> Hi Crystal, we had a transfer yest with 1 grade 3 and 1 grade 3/4 Blast, the 3/4 started to hatch just before trans and we were recommended 2 blasts trans due to quality. Are these particularly low or just average??
> 
> Many thanks for your time,
> Sian.


Hello Sian,

I am not familiar with that grading system. Usually blastocysts are graded with a number and two letters eg 5BB or 3CA.

But try not to focus too much on the grading, the fact they got to blastocysts is encouraging.

Best wishes


----------

